# Cichlid journal



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok so saw someone with an oto journal so starting a cichlid 
Anyway this Cichlid tank has been set up for about 3 months so I'll catch everyone up a bit Sep/2010 finished cycling a 25G and added a few cichlid (green severum, duboisi, small auratus, 2 blue rams,1 krib, and had and angle from before helped cycle. anyway tank was going well, angle died sadly , and I added over the past 2 weeks 2 clown loaches, royal plecto, pictus cat, acei 2 other african i still have yet to identify. here's some pics around mid to late sep/2010. also there is a Yoyo loach in there that is an original tank occupant he's gotten much bigger. 


The big Auratus in the center died for unknown reasons.

Royal 


So after about 2 1/2 months I decided to get a 36G bowfront cycled for 2 weeks. (also used established tank water from 25G & 20G) I then started adding my cichlids to the tank, also in the interim I got a few more cichlids, tank has now had all cichlid in it for 2 weeks tried adding a Firemouth lol (thought he was a jack LFS had marked) anyway way to passive for my africans he is now in the 25G. My Kenyi has become the boss of the tank and seems to try and keep all the little rock huts for himself (to no avail) anyway this is the current stock and current pics (excluding the FM) 

1 Green Severum, 2 Auratus, 1 Venustus, 1 Acei, 1 Kenyi, 1 Duboisi, 1 Demasoni, 2 other africans I haven't identified, 1 Pictus Cat, 1 Rainbow shark, 3 tertas (just to give cichlids something to chase besides each other)


and now the 2min video of them 






will have updates every couple days or when something major happens. Feel free to ask questions  (btw I am aware that my cichlid will get to big for that tank already have plans on getting new one when time comes)


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I like your set up, it looks very nice.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

An update 11/12/2010 Did a 25% water change today also added a small pictus cat for my lager one. It's really funny to hear them grunt to each other, cichlid don't seem to bother the new cat (even though hes smaller than all of them) but happy bout it regardless. My severum has gotten a bit meaner to the venustus, he chases her all over and during feeding time this morning she just hid in the anachris (until he saw her and chased her out). Kenyi is still the Boss but I think my severum might challenge him soon. Other than that all is normal in cichlid world.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Another update 11/14/2010
Yesterday noticed my severum had ick looking spots (only a few) so i didn't want to treat the whole tank yet. Tank temp is set at a constant 84 degrees F. woke up this morning to find that most of it is gone i think he has one spot left. Everyone else seems fine


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

11/16/2010
Well ick has spread all over my Severum and starting on the Acei. All other's have no visual signs but are showing the "rubbing" against rocks and what not. Have begun treating today with Quick Cure, Hopefully it will clear up soon.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

11/21/2010
Sorry for the late entry, anyway ick is kind of gone severum still has it but getting better, have stopped treatment and I'm just keeping the water clean and making sure params are great for health. Reason for this is He also has hole in the head disease. So just trying to keep him healthy with clean water & better diet to see if he will bounce back. On another note got 2 more cichlid 1 is a red fin zebra cichlid (i think) the other still working on identification. Also rescaped the tank so everyone is trying to get new territory right now here is a pic of the new tank will have a video in the photo thread

Here's the new rescape tell me what you think


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

11/29/2010

Well a bit has happened Ick still continues to plague tank after many attempts I have just raised temp to 90 degrees (been there for about 3 days now) and seems only the tetras in there have it. Added a few more rock huts to give everyone something to hide in. Also added a Aquaclear 70 filter along with the aqueon 40, clarity is amazing right now. Here's a video of the tank.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

12/06/2010
Well yesterday a death occurred *sad . I wake up at around 7:30 AM EST check on all tanks, cichlid tank light is turned on and everyone it fine except the green severum (1st cichlid to start me into them) he has clamped fins. My first thought is "ich is coming back" I just started lowering the temp from 90 degrees 2 days ago. 1 hr and 30 min later I go back to see him.............HE IS GETTING TORN APART BY EVERYONE ELSE!!!!!!! Red-finned Zebra started the massacre. I quickly move him into a hosp tank but the damage he received was to much, half of his scales were gone, bleeding in some area's, no fins on most places, very fast breathing, and unable to swim at all. He held on for the whole day (tough little guy) but alas his wounds were to much  so we say good by to Green Severum (The Hero of my tank) But on the bright side my Ich seems to be gone.
Here's a pic of him happy 
 This is His song  <object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xMJNKOOVqc0?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xMJNKOOVqc0?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

2/1/2011

Sorry been away for a awhile life got a bit hectic. anyway the tank is still going strong although I've gotten rid one my red fin zebra (got 2 mean) killed 2 cichlid and almost killed red fin shark. Added 3 others to the tank 1 CA rainbow cichlid, 1 shell dwelling cichlid, and 1 demension (think spelled right) will have a pic hopefully tonight of new occupants and tank progress. Also tank had ich again temp cranked up to 90 degrees.


----------

